# Problem with local sockets

## binro

I have just set up a new system and am having a problem with SpamAssassin and NFS when they start. In the system messages I see:

May 16 17:58:11 topaz rpc.mountd[16894]: mountd: could not create listeners

May 16 17:58:11 topaz sm-notify[16901]: Version 1.2.3 starting

May 16 17:58:11 topaz sm-notify[16901]: Already notifying clients; Exiting!

May 16 17:58:11 topaz /etc/init.d/nfs[16878]: ERROR: nfs failed to start

May 16 17:58:14 topaz /etc/init.d/spamd[16877]: ERROR: spamd failed to start

May 16 17:59:08 topaz spamc[17185]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#1 of 3): Connection

refused

May 16 17:59:09 topaz spamc[17185]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#2 of 3): Connection

refused

May 16 17:59:10 topaz spamc[17185]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#3 of 3): Connection

refused

May 16 17:59:11 topaz spamc[17185]: connection attempt to spamd aborted after 3 retries

Xinetd is running with /etc/hosts.allow contains:

ALL: LOCAL

sendmail: ALL

ALL: 127.0.0.1

ALL: 192.168.

which usually solves this kind of problem. The SpamAssassin config I copied over from an old system, so should be OK.  Anyone any ideas?

TIA

----------

## John R. Graham

binro,

I've removed four duplicates of this post from the forums. In the interest of storage space and as a courtesy to your fellow forum users, please don't post the same support request more than once.

- John

----------

## binro

There was something wrong with your site, I kept on getting PHP errors and an error message that I could not post. So I waited a bit and tried again. Apologies for the repeated posts but not really my fault.   :Confused: 

Edit: Which I am still getting, something about "You cannot post again so quickly", when I hadn't actually posted.

----------

## John R. Graham

Ah. Understood. I saw that briefly this afternoon, too, but didn't know it was having that effect. By the way, if you're still getting that error, refreshing the page seems to make it go away.

I apologize for the misunderstanding.

- John

----------

## jmhoskins

Did you find a solution in the mean time?

----------

